# [emerge] probleme virtualbox-modules et vmware-modules

## gluglu

bonjour à tous,

je rencontre un probleme lors de l'emergation :p de vmware et virtualbox

```

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:773: erreur: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘egid’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1 »

make: *** [vboxdrv] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3264:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2524:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-             LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}       ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r1/build all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1, Log file:

```

```

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1990: erreur: ‘struct task_struct’ has no member named ‘gid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:2007: erreur: too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/work/vmmon-only] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r1 »

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Erreur 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3659:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2782:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-             LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}       ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_V65 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r1/build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.23, Log file:

```

mon kernel :

```

uname -a

Linux Dellix 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sat Jul 25 12:14:54 CEST 2009 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

une idée pour resoudre ça ?

----------

## guilc

oui : avec un noyau ~arch, utiliser les modules ~arch !

virtualbox 1.6.6 est bien trop vieux pour un noyau aussi récent. Même tarif pour vmware !

----------

## gluglu

c'est bien possible que tu dise vrai mais je saisi pas tout je debarque sous gentoo depuis peu

techniquement que faire alors ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Tu es en stable je suppose ? Pour démasquer les versions instables de vmware et virtualbox, c'est la même procédure que t'as du utiliser pour démasquer le kernel 2.6.30...(voir la doc)

----------

## gluglu

c'est un ami drogay de la gentoo qui m'a aidé a installer la bete  :Smile:  je vais essayer avec ta doc merci

----------

## gluglu

merci j'ai reussi en mettant ceci :

```

app-emulation/vmware-modules ~x86

app-emulation/vmware-server-console ~x86

app-emulation/vmware-server ~x86

app-emulation/vmware-vix ~x86

```

dans : 

```

vi /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

----------

